# Hi folks.... Problem with rs4



## mattrs4 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a big problem with rs4 b5. please help me.
Here in Italy nobody understands anything.
I have trouble with misfire. many on the cylinder 5 or 3.
and a few others but over all.
both cold and hot. Only at idle.
NGK are ok
The battery packs are ok.
injetor are ok.
ICM of the filter box is ok
cable is ok
Compression is:
Cylinder 1: 9.8 bar
Cylinder 2: 8.9 bar
Cylinder 3: 10.4 bar
4 cylinder: 9.7 bars
5 Cylinder: 8.7 bars
6 Cylinder: 11.2 bar
And 'the ECU can be damaged?
Yesterday I took the technician to check, still has not told me anything.
Instead, when they are in full throttle does not mention any misfire.
but the rs4 jerks slightly.
Soon I realized that the cams were worn. especially on the exhaust of the
cylinder 5.
After I replaced the cams, the problem is still here.
Please help me if you have any ideas. Here the mechanics do not understand anything about rs4. Here in Italy we were back.


----------



## papag1234 (Feb 8, 2010)

First off congrats on owning a real b5 rs4. You own one of my favorite cars. Post some pictures up and welcome to vortex.

Anyway, I don't know if this is the same for the b5 s4 and rs4, but I had a similar problem. The problem turned out to be that my spark plugs were gapped too much.

I replaced all coil-packs, ICMs, Fuel Injectors, etc etc... and no luck. All that and it turned out to be this simple fix. 

Also to note, I replaced the plugs about a year ago and they were fine up until a few weeks ago. I don't know why it happened, but it did. I brought from a .035 gap to a .024 gap and it's been CEL and misfire free since.

Good luck


----------



## mattrs4 (Jun 16, 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-image...ageshack.us/img52/8559/foto0088f.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

You're right sorry. Introducing myself
I am Matthew. They are in Turin Italy.
I do not think is a problem of the gap.
I reversed the plugs from the cylinder 4 to 5.
But the problem is always on the 5.
It could be the compression?
Enough already decided to pull down the engine and service it.
I want to be 100% sure that this is a mechanical problem.

thanks


Greetings to all






papag1234 said:


> First off congrats on owning a real b5 rs4. You own one of my favorite cars. Post some pictures up and welcome to vortex.
> 
> Anyway, I don't know if this is the same for the b5 s4 and rs4, but I had a similar problem. The problem turned out to be that my spark plugs were gapped too much.
> 
> ...


----------

